# Trailboss' Hiking/Mountain Trivia Round I



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2006)

OK, only fair I do a round for the hiking boards as well :wink:  




1.  Who was the Norwich University founder who liked to take his students on "marches" to the White Mountains and up almost all of them?  

2.  First whiteman to ascend Mount Washington.  Bonus: what year and which river did he sail up?  

3.  First interstate hiking trail.  Bonus: name its founder.  

4.  Appropriately, after the creation of the above trail, this forerunner to the AT was created.  Bonus: who built it?  

5.  Name the Jefferson, NH party that ascended each of the Presidentials in the early 19th century, named them, and christened each with a sparkling beverage.  

6.  Who was the first person to ascend Mt. Mansfield and why did he/she?  

7.  What is the only Vermont 4,000 footer without a ski area on its slopes?  

8.  What is the oldest maintained hiking trail in the US and who built it?  

9.  What is Kathadin's Native American Name?  Bonus: what is its translation?  

10.  Name the lowest point on the Long Trail.  


More coming soon!


----------



## noski (Jan 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> 7.  What is the only Vermont 4,000 footer without a ski area on its slopes?


Camel's Hump. I don't think it's fair to use the internet to research the answer. It would be neat to find out how much people actually know! After I post this I will look it up (and may be embarassed!)


----------



## TenPeaks (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like someone got a copy of Forest and Crag for Christmas. I'll give this a try.

1. I don't remember the professors name, but I do remember reading he did an 80 mile hike in one day.

2. Darby Field. 16??, he sailed up the Saco river.

8. The Crawford Path, built by Tom and Eathan(?) Crawford.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 3, 2006)

Or going back to my copy of Forest & Crag... :lol: 
1.) Alden Partridge - I think
2. 1642 Darby Field 195 years before another area High Peak (oops don't want to spoil round two)
3.) would seem to indicate between states, I thought the LT was the precurser  to Benton Mc's AT.  Although myron Avery was an influentical trail guy too, I think.  (This would be called piling  $+!t on hoping to get potential partial credit for name dropping)
4.) see #3
5.) I want to say they were botanist but that may be a later chapter in F&C
6.) name unremembered, was he a Suryeror?  (another chapter in F&C)


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 3, 2006)

Ooops, part Duex

7.) Camel's Hump  (Thankfully contrary to many of this sights members wishes)
8.)  That would be Ethan C.
9.) I'm not sure the name is much diffferent just spelled differently "Highest Mountain" which is why those in the know do not refer to this jewel as Mt. Katahdin as it would translate to mount highest mountain
10.  near the river I believe, near Route 89 (Wisnooski????? spelling)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2006)

How did y'all guess I'm working on my copy of Forest and Crag???  :lol:  OK, I will see what folks have written above and offer the correct answers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

noski said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CORRECT.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Looks like someone got a copy of Forest and Crag for Christmas. I'll give this a try.
> 
> 1. I don't remember the professors name, but I do remember reading he did an 80 mile hike in one day.
> 
> ...



1.  You're on the right track...

2.  CORRECT on name and river.  Date???

8.  CORRECT.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Or going back to my copy of Forest & Crag... :lol:
> 1.) Alden Partridge - I think



CORRECT!


> 2. 1642 Darby Field 195 years before another area High Peak (oops don't want to spoil round two)



CORRECT!  



> 3.) would seem to indicate between states, I thought the LT was the precurser  to Benton Mc's AT.  Although myron Avery was an influentical trail guy too, I think.  (This would be called piling  $+!t on hoping to get potential partial credit for name dropping)



Close...but not quite.  Short trail.  Still exists today.  



> 4.) see #3



LT is CORRECT.  



> 5.) I want to say they were botanist but that may be a later chapter in F&C



Earlier than these guys....



> 6.) name unremembered, was he a Suryeror?  (another chapter in F&C)



Yes he was a surveyor and a member of one of VT's most famous families.  



> 7.) Camel's Hump (Thankfully contrary to many of this sights members wishes)



CORRECT!



> 8.) That would be Ethan C.



CORRECT!



> 9.) I'm not sure the name is much diffferent just spelled differently "Highest Mountain" which is why those in the know do not refer to this jewel as Mt. Katahdin as it would translate to mount highest mountain



And the name was????



> 10. near the river I believe, near Route 89 (Wisnooski????? spelling)



You're on the right track, but what is the name of the village?


----------



## Ridgewalker (Jan 4, 2006)

1. Who was the Norwich University founder who liked to take his students on "marches" to the White Mountains and up almost all of them? Alden Patridge, well he'd be in huge trouble for taking the cadets on death marches!

2. First white man to ascend Mount Washington. Bonus: what year and which river did he sail up? 
Darby Field in 1642 and sailed up the Saco

3. First interstate hiking trail. Bonus: name its founder. Hmmm...Wapack Trail? 

4. Appropriately, after the creation of the above trail, this forerunner to the AT was created. Bonus: who built it? James Taylor and the Long Trail 

5. Name the Jefferson, NH party that ascended each of the Presidentials in the early 19th century, named them, and christened each with a sparkling beverage. The Lancastrians of which were Philip Carrigan, Adino Nye Brackett, John Weeks to name a few

6. Who was the first person to ascend Mt. Mansfield and why did he/she? Ira Allen, brother of Ethan Allen, sorry he didn't sell furniture. Ira was fixing the boundaries of his land grant and had to go over the mountain to survey it. 

7. What is the only Vermont 4,000 footer without a ski area on its slopes? Camel's Hump

8. What is the oldest maintained hiking trail in the US and who built it? The Crawford Path in 1819 built by Ethan A. Crawford

 9. What is Kathadin's Native American Name? Bonus: what is its translation? Katahdin is the native name and it means Highest or Greatest Mountain

10. Name the lowest point on the Long Trail. Has to be in the middle, and that's my final answer


----------



## noski (Jan 5, 2006)

*Hardest question of all....*



			
				Ridgewalker said:
			
		

> 1. Who was the Norwich University founder who liked to take his students on "marches" to the White Mountains and up almost all of them? Alden Patridge, well he'd be in huge trouble for taking the cadets on death marches!
> 
> 2. First white man to ascend Mount Washington. Bonus: what year and which river did he sail up?
> Darby Field in 1642 and sailed up the Saco
> ...


 Did you know all of this from the top of your head or did you use a printed or internet resource.... That's my question.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Noski, 

I knew all the answers and confirmed it with Forest and Crag. For example I knew about the first ascent of Mount Mansfield and remembed it HAD to be someone I knew about. 
 The Katahdin question I know for a fact it was Highest Mountain, but I thought "Hmmm..it has to be Pamola or Katahdin". I also have an apitude for remembering dates, names and somethings I don't want to remember, I still know about. I am sure everyone has that talent. I appreciate your inquiry in my honesty. 

Regards, 
  Ridgewalker


----------



## noski (Jan 5, 2006)

Ridgewalker said:
			
		

> Hey Noski,
> 
> I knew all the answers and confirmed it with Forest and Crag. I justed wanted to confirm my answers. For example I knew about the first ascent of Mount Mansfield and remembed it HAD to be someone I knew about.
> The Katahdin question I know for a fact it was Highest Mountain, but I thought "Hmmm..it has to be Pamola or Katahdin". I also have an apitude for remembering dates, names and somethings I don't want to remember, I still know about. I am sure everyone has that talent. I appreciate your inquiry in my honesty.
> ...



That's outstanding! I was (and am) impressed. Really!


----------



## twigeater (Jan 6, 2006)

#9 Ktahdn and another spelling were before Katahdin.
I never heard highest mountain, only greatest mountain.  So saying Mount Katahdin is like saying Mount Greatest Mountain.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Jan 22, 2006)

twigeater said:
			
		

> #9 Ktahdn and another spelling were before Katahdin.
> I never heard highest mountain, only greatest mountain.  So saying Mount Katahdin is like saying Mount Greatest Mountain.





 I should correct myself, Katahdin means Highest or Greatest Mounntain.


----------

